# International 240 question?



## S10blaze92 (Aug 10, 2008)

My grandpa passed away and had a International 240 front end loader. He would never let anyone drive it as it was his baby. Now, I want to be able to move it in and out of the sheld, plus I need to be able to plow the snow for my grandma this winter.

So, the question is which peddles are the clutch and brakes? It looks like its a hand throttle? Is it like my truck? Left side is the clutch, right side are the breaks? But it looks like 2 peddles on the right side. I see its a 4 speed forward, and 1 in reverse. The bucket controls looks straight forward. Any help would be great. Any sites out there that can be of help for me?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

The pedal on the left side by iteself is the clutch and the two on the right are left and right brake pedals


----------



## klink (Jul 4, 2008)

That Farmall 240 is a cute classic tractor. With Grandma's permission, get a tractor driving friend to help you play (drive ) the tractor around, get use to the tractor controls. Be very careful with the loader, as you can upset a tractor very easy with the loader raised up. there are many dangers. Everyone goes through a learning curve on every tractor they drive. Have fun - be safe.


----------



## sgfrye (Apr 19, 2009)

i have a 240 utility tractor, they are great light duty tractors


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum sgfrye! IH definitely made a great tractor. Got any pics of your 240?


----------

